# Looking to buy a Mini. Questions about MPG and reliability



## dannieboiz (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm considering a used 03' 04' (budget) Mini as a commuter. I drive 120 miles a day back and forth from work in stop and go traffic. getting 20mpg isn't cutting it for me on my current car. 

With a budget of ~15k most Mini is in the 50k miles range. Within 2 years of me driving it, the car would be well over 100k miles. 

How much mpg am I sacrificing if I got the S' 6 speed over the base 5 speed? 

Are the maintenance of the Mini high?

Does anyone have a high miles Mini but still loving it? 

It's either this or a Hybrid Honda Civic. (only if I have to)


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

dannieboiz said:


> I'm considering a used 03' 04' (budget) Mini as a commuter. I drive 120 miles a day back and forth from work in stop and go traffic. getting 20mpg isn't cutting it for me on my current car.
> 
> With a budget of ~15k most Mini is in the 50k miles range. Within 2 years of me driving it, the car would be well over 100k miles.
> 
> ...


In my Cooper S I get 30 mpg driving the car very hard split amongst 35% city/ 35% rush-hour/ 30% freeway.

My mother-in-law had an 06 Civic Hybrid (she lemoned it for a 2007 Prius). She rarely got over 36 mpg with it. I could pull 42 with the Civic pretty easily. Bear in mind the Civic nets you a few things:

1. Regular gas - a savings of 20 cents per gallon fill up. 
2. Tax credit. 2k tax credit is a big boon
3. Honda reliability
4. Honda resale - with 15k miles, she made money on the civic when she sold it back. Weird but the tax credit had a part in this.
5. Tons of dealers

About Mini's

1. You get paid service for the first 36k miles
2. small dealer network
3. Few places can work on them outside the dealer
4. Parts come from abroad and take eons to arrive...I've experienced this twice in 6 months of ownership

Honestly, if I were doing a long commute I'd go for the Civic - either regular or hybrid. If you're a smart driver, the Civic will easily get you 40 mpg on a freeway drive. The best I've seen with my mini was 36 mpg on the freeway. More often it's around 33 mpg. But the Mini lacks the Civic's long warranty (100k miles I believe), space and cheaper operating costs.

15k miles / 30 mpg * 3.30 = $1650 a year on gas for my mini.
15k miles / 40 mpg * 3.1 = $1162 per year on gas. Remember the tax credit too.

Personally, I'm happy spending 500 extra per year on gas as the fun factor is so high. But if I were doing a long driver daily, I think I'd opt for something smoother and more economical. Maybe consider a VW TDI too?


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the response.

I'll be buying used... so the Tax credit doesn't apply to me (CA Tax credit is over for Hybrids)

I have a E39 525 and a W211 E320 4matic (my daily commuter now :tsk because of my commute all of my car has gone past it's warranty. I have an independant shop that's been working on my Euro cars for the past 2 years, price is half of what the stealer would charge and they do a decent job. 

With my budget, most Mini that I can pick up will be out of warranties and definitely out of maintenance free. 

If the Mini uses synthetic like my Bimmer and benz oil change is every 10k miles. I pay 60 for an oil change on either of my car. I would imagine oil change on the mini will be slightly less due to the less oil capacity. 

Civic, regular oil gets you 3k miles and cost ~30. 

At the end of the day, oil change on the civic will be more often and more costly.

I can bare the long wait for parts since I do have 2 (3rd soon maybe) and $500 a year for a cool car is definitely worth beyond that. :bigpimp:

My main concern is the reliability.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

If you're driving mostly highway, 3k mile oil changes are way, way over-the-line. You should check Honda's suggested interval but for mostly highway I'd venture 7500 is what they'll suggest. The Mini's oil changes are more like 15k. My car's got 7500 miles and it's showing 10k for my next service.

I can't comment on reliability really. My 07 Cooper S had brake problems and issues with the DSC in its first 6 months. That's about it. Compared to my BMWs it's been exceptionally reliable.


----------

